
X-37B spaceplane 'spying on China' - jot
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16423881
======
pohl
Some of the comments on this article are interesting, in that they note that
the respective launch dates of the two missions would have to mean that
USA-226 either anticipated Tiangong-1's orbit, or manoeuvred to track it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USA-226>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiangong-1>

------
davidklemke
I did some rough calculations using some online tools to determine the
distance between the X-37B and Tiangong-1 and as far as I can tell they're on
opposite sides of the earth to each other. I'd also hazard a guess that the
USA has far better tools both on the ground and in orbit to track Tiangong-1
than the X-37B, especially with its rather limited payload capability.

Full blog post if you're interested:
[http://www.therefinedgeek.com.au/index.php/2012/01/06/is-
the...](http://www.therefinedgeek.com.au/index.php/2012/01/06/is-
the-x-37b-tracking-chinas-efforts-in-space/)

------
ck2
Funny how we both fully fund China and spy on them at the same time.

But no commerce with Cuba except leasing land for a prison.

Oh and billions for secret military space shuttles is fine but no more
civilian space program.

------
cfwebdeveloper
agree

